# Anti-Shark Gear



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been spearfishing the wrecks here in PCola for about 10 years now... and I am convinced that I am seeing more sharks and they are trying to take my fish!!

Last week one of my dive partners "stood on a shark". Most amazing thing I have ever seen. The shark was trying to get a little grey snapper that we shot.

This week I shot an amberjack, angling shot, through the gill and and out the mouth... I think the spear slid along his side slightly and went right through there. Maybe the worst scenario! No vital organs at all. Needless to say, I got pulled around the wreck on a free roller coaster. But, we got him in. Of course... TWO sharks were circling and moving in the entire time. I pulled some evasive moves and found a perch atop the wreck where I could kneel down and see all angles. Sharks tend to avoid the inner parts of a wreck I have noticed.

I have seen a shark in EVERY dive. Usually 2-3 sharks. And even worse, they are seemingly attracted to the sound of a speargun going off. This is bad. Case in point, I shot at a big AJ at max range and MISSED. The whole dive, I haven't seen a shark... then I turn around and 2 sharks are beelining me... drawn to the speargun sound. 

So... I am going to put some serious thought into some anti-shark gear for the first time in 10 years. This doesn't mean that I will go offensive against the sharks... but a good evasive and defensive strategy will be developed by me... and the sharks that still penetrate the strategy might allegedly be blown to chunky froth water to feed the underpopulated hordes of red snapper in the area.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

Step 1. Less Blood.

So my previous method for dispatching of a fighting fish was to reach down, take out "Psycho Sam" (my knife) and punch a hole in the fish's go to sleep zone. 

I am re-evaluating this now because it creates more blood in the water. 

Past Hypothesis: A fighting fish is more likely to draw sharks than blood, therefore I should subdue fish with a quick punch in the head to paralyze and stringer them up. 

Current Hypothesis: It doesn't matter what I do, sharks are going to come investigate the speargun sound or struggle anyway. It is better to minimize clouds of blood.

Method Change: Test an ice-pick to see if I can greatly reduce blood and still brain the fish. If this does not work well, stringer the fish through the gills, without punching a hole in his head. Purchase a mesh duffle bag to put over the fish. Attach to the anchor rope, hide in the wreck.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

Step 2. Mobile Movement

My previous method for handling a fish was to kneel on the bottom until the fish was subdued. This creates a cloud of dirt, etc... but it gave me leverage.

I have noticed moreso now that this allows a shark to circle closer and begin investigating incrementally. 

New method... continue moving with the fish on and subdue the fish while on the move... about 10 feet from the bottom. I tried this a few times for smaller fish and it greatly reduced the proximity of sharks. 

This entails shooting the fish, then immediately begin swimming back in the direction of the anchor line. Allow the fish to fight to exhaustion, then bring him up close and stringer him. Then remove the spear and reload on the move. 

I can attest to the fact that this works far better than playing in the dirt... also moving tends to reduce the chance of getting tangled in your speargun line as it floats around.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

Step 3. Hidely Hole.

I think the worst mistake I have made is stashing a fish out in the open on the anchor line. This lets the sharks see the fish and begin getting closer and closer... then they either try to take the fish.. or at the very least are congregated around the anchor when I come back to un-foul the anchor at the end of the dive. 

So... I believe the best thing is to have a thick mesh game bag and actually tuck it inside or underneath the wreck close to the anchor but not ON it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

From experience it really won't matter what you do the sensory nerves sense the slightest amounts of blood in the water and a waouded fish attracts them also. Do not get into a huffing match with a shark. If you make one mad you will loose the battle unless you dispatch the shark. I always freehanded something incase one moved in for a free meal I would pitch them one and get thier minds off of me and my catch. Also if you have them circling get back to back with your partner and circle and ascend. Carry a bang stick if need be.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

Step 4. Pokey stick. Explosives optional.

Lying beside my game bag will be a short pole spear... possibly with a chum-maker attachment ready to go on the end. If things get hairy, I will pick up Mr Chum and proceed to execute plan: "Defensive Aggression". If no problems arise, the pole will just be there to be picked up to the surface.

I don't like the idea of putting a popper on the speargun kill spike because this is closer to me and I would have to "jab" instead of "sling" the pole spear.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not a diver so this might sound stupid. If you have a bubble watcher, couldn't you float the fish up the anchor line to them? Using something like the ring on a retriever ball. Topside could take it off and let the ring slide back down for another one. 

Skip


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply lobsterman. My thoughts are to avoid giving free fish to a shark if at all possible. Unfortunately, I have really been able to tell when a shark has been getting fish from previous divers because they come right up to me looking for a food source. It didn't used to be like that.

I agree not to get into an ego driven struggle with a shark. I have had to let a fish go in "less than optimal" situations such as a surface swim dangling an amberjack with a shark circling 40 feet below me..!! 

My thought is that situations arise like that when there is no plan, or the plan doesn't go according to plan... haha. 

Luckily I don't think we have ever had a shark bite in this area on a scuba diver. Let's all keep it that way. 

The truth is I am developing a strategy to share with dive buddies. Twice now I have seen a dive buddy detaching a fish with a shark coming up behind him unawares. This led to the "standing on a shark" incident, which is really unacceptable... and it isn't anybodies fault really... but we are changing the plan.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The best way I have found to dispatch a wounded fish is simply reach in and rip their gills out. This works, and stops them from swimming and vibrating everywhere. Second I keep my fish on a stringer right by my body, not dangling out there like a treat. Sure, I see sharks all the time but I don't think it is as big of a deal as we think... of course they live on the wrecks, and of course they are going to come investigate when a fish sends out distress signals. But actually biting me to get to my fish?? I doubt it. We are pretty big and scary lookibng underwater ourselves, blowing out bubbles and with a long pointy stick. I've nudged a shark once or twice that got within nudging range with my speargun and both times they moved away and left me alone. Divers giving away free meals is the WORST and most dangerous thing we can do, in my opinion. This will undoubtedly teach them they can get free food and make them more aggresive and dangerous.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree, there seem to be more sharks around, or at least more sharks that act aggressive toward spearfishers.

We had an encounter Saturday on some public pyramids. I shot a little black snapper, and before I could even get it on the stringer, my buddy (Hatecheese on pff) is yelling at me. I look up and he gives the shark signal. 

A medium-sized bull was darting at us worse than my old dog sniffing out a piece of bacon. He and I played chase around the pyramids a couple times, and he wouldn't relent. Finally, I handed off my speargun to Hatecheese and had him block for me while I attached the stringer to my smb. I blew some air into the smb, sending the fish quickly to the surface.
Since we weren't anchored, the guys on the boat were able to get to, and pick up, the fish before anything took a bite of it.

That's my new preferred method: live-boat diving (no anchoring), and shoot the fish to the surface. Let the boat pick up the fish and you don't have to worry about the sharks after the fish are out of your possession.

More and more, the sharks are coming around even before we fire a gun. For a while, I think they associated the sound of a speargun with a free meal. Now, I'm convinced they associate the sound of our breathing regs with a possible free meal.

I'm also convinced that the herd can stand some thinning. I've never carried a power-head, but I'm wanting one now. I sure as heck would have popped that bastard Saturday... he was way to frisky for comfort.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

lastcast said:


> I'm not a diver so this might sound stupid. If you have a bubble watcher, couldn't you float the fish up the anchor line to them? Using something like the ring on a retriever ball. Topside could take it off and let the ring slide back down for another one.
> 
> Skip


Skip, That isn't stupid at all!! Actually we spent the last surface dive interval talking about this very thing. I rigged up a ring of leader monofilament down about 70 feet through a stringer. The top of the ring went around an aluminum pole on the housing of the boat. When we got underwater, we tied a quick knot in the ring around the stringer. 

Ideally, we would have strung the fish and pulled the monofilament ring until the fish stringer went up the side of the boat and plopped right inside. Brilliant!!

In practice however, this created a major problem. 

Having the extra monofilament in the water made it more dangerous to come up the anchor line. This alone caused us to immediately stop execution of that plan. 

A modified idea of what you are saying... and which may work out very well... is to have a lift bag (which you fill with regulator air) attached to a game bag and airlifted to the surface on the anchor line. This obviously removes the bag from the scene, but we are often not done with the dive at that point. 

Additionally, I have found that once we start moving to the surface... sharks do not follow closely. They circle below us approximately 40-50 feet which is enough time to go up the rope safely and toss the bag in the boat. Barracudas on the other hand... are definitely creepy because they usually hang out at 20 feet staring at us. But that is a different problem.

So.. my plan is generally "what to do on the bottom" to minimize shark dangerous encounters and also not feed/reward a shark for curiosity.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I am not in any way telling anyone to give free fish away to sharks, but if one gets in a feeding frenzy and it is getting electric down there by all means give him a fish instead of a hand or leg or so on... They can and do stupid things some times so just be prepared is all I am saying. You are in his house taking his groceries so don't be surprized if one challenges you one day. I have been there and done that and I guarantee you they move 300 % faster than you do.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

lastcast said:


> I'm not a diver so this might sound stupid. If you have a bubble watcher, couldn't you float the fish up the anchor line to them? Using something like the ring on a retriever ball. Topside could take it off and let the ring slide back down for another one.
> 
> Skip


I've tried this a couple different ways and it didn't work out very well. 

Problem 1- It has a tendancy to hang on the rope and not go all the way up if you don't put enough air in the bag. 

Problem 2- If you put more air in the bag and it hangs up on the rode, it will unseat your anchor.

Live-boat diving is the way to go whenever practical. Since the boat is circling your bubbles for the whole dive, just send the fish up on a free ascent using a lift bag or smb. It will surface in close proximity to the boat.

I've not found a good way to send the fish up the anchor line, but that doesn't mean there isn't a good way to do it.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> The best way I have found to dispatch a wounded fish is simply reach in and rip their gills out. This works, and stops them from swimming and vibrating everywhere. Second I keep my fish on a stringer right by my body, not dangling out there like a treat. Sure, I see sharks all the time but I don't think it is as big of a deal as we think... of course they live on the wrecks, and of course they are going to come investigate when a fish sends out distress signals. But actually biting me to get to my fish?? I doubt it. We are pretty big and scary lookibng underwater ourselves, blowing out bubbles and with a long pointy stick. I've nudged a shark once or twice that got within nudging range with my speargun and both times they moved away and left me alone. Divers giving away free meals is the WORST and most dangerous thing we can do, in my opinion. This will undoubtedly teach them they can get free food and make them more aggresive and dangerous.


I never thought about ripping gills out. Have you ever done this to amberjack and/or snapper? How hard is it to accomplish? Does it bleed alot?


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

FelixH said:


> I'm also convinced that the herd can stand some thinning. I've never carried a power-head, but I'm wanting one now. I sure as heck would have popped that bastard Saturday... he was way to frisky for comfort.


 
So I *think* that powerheads per se have a firing pin and are not legal because they are a firearm... and you aren't supposed to use a firearm to dispatch a fish. (not researched yet.) I am looking into the type that is basically a shell going into a cylinder with the primer sitting on the point of your spear tip. You punch the target, and it causes the shell to hit back on the tip and boom. I will likely just buy some blanks so nobody freaks out about bullets on the boat. Blanks work just as well underwater.

Anybody know more about this? Is the concussion painful to the ears?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

legion said:


> I never thought about ripping gills out. Have you ever done this to amberjack and/or snapper? How hard is it to accomplish? Does it bleed alot?


 
yes I have done it to both, not hard to accomplish. I did have trouble on a big amberjack (94 lb) once, he drug me to bottom and I had to knife him in the head. All other fish the gill ripping worked, minimal blood. 

I believe powerheads are legal in federal water (more than 9 miles out if you are in FL) 

I have never used one (I have a 44 mag that was a gift, but I've only dove with it once and never use it now) but I have heard a .357 used on a 'cuda. I was maybe 10 ft above the diver and 15 feet back and my ears rang all day. That fact alone makes me not want to try mine for fun, the only way I could justify it is in a true survival situation.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

legion said:


> So I *think* that powerheads per se have a firing pin and are not legal because they are a firearm... and you aren't supposed to use a firearm to dispatch a fish. (not researched yet.) I am looking into the type that is basically a shell going into a cylinder with the primer sitting on the point of your spear tip. You punch the target, and it causes the shell to hit back on the tip and boom. I will likely just buy some blanks so nobody freaks out about bullets on the boat. Blanks work just as well underwater.
> 
> Anybody know more about this? Is the concussion painful to the ears?


You can use a powerhead for self defense but not for the taking of gamefish.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I am new at spearing, but from the get go everyone Ive dove with and talked to live boats. When we fill the stringer up we all have a lift bag and just sent it to the top. We've had sharks too, seen them on the way down, durring the dive, and on the safety stop. None have been too bad. I have noticed that keeping your fish close to you does keep the sharks a little further away, and sending the fish up gets them away from you for the ascent. I'd like to get a powerhead, Sean McLemore has an AB Biller, and it works very well.


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

wouldnt a big ass bloody shark that was shot with a powerhead just make the problem worse if there were other sharks in the water. Even if there were no other sharks with him wouldnt that just attract more?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Mr. Bostin said:


> wouldnt a big ass bloody shark that was shot with a powerhead just make the problem worse if there were other sharks in the water. Even if there were no other sharks with him wouldnt that just attract more?


 
If you have to use powerhead because of self defense it is time to clear the water any way. When a shark gets aggressive it is time to get some surface interval.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> If you have to use powerhead because of self defense it is time to clear the water any way. When a shark gets aggressive it is time to get some surface interval.


I agree with that. I think the key to safely spearfishing for 20-30 years and taking many dive buddies with all levels of experience is developing an appropriate safety plan as well as possible. Usually being safe means leaving the scene because there is nothing to gain. Sort of like what they teach in self-defense... running away is usually the best option.

Unfortunately, I have seen situations that have caused me to further develop my plan. One instance was a completely shark-free wreck... my dive buddy shoots a *small* triggerfish. I swear that triggerfish didn't blink an eye when the spear hit him. Instant paralysis, no movement, no blood. Immediately a shark comes from open water to the wreck. My friend didn't see the shark and it came up behind him investigating. I got to him and probed the shark in the face with my spear (that was the part facing my buddy...!!!) and the shark turned. Neither of us having any urge to confront the shark, we immediately begin exiting the stage. That shark made passes at us (we had already ditched the fish) coming within 6 inches of us at times...swerving at the last second... seemingly trying to get behind us and catch us not looking... I would imagine all to get us to poop out a fish like the other divers did when it threatened them after a spear sound. The thought crossed my mind... seriously... if i had a way to kill this shark right now it is the right thing to do. I thought this while doing all I could to get back to the anchor line and get out. 

Prudence would state that we would not want to blow the shark to chunky bacon bits unless it is a last resort. I am already of that mindset, and would express to a dive partner that I would be GREATLY disappointed if he blew a fish to explosive diarrhea without knowing his life was in danger.

Operation Kill entails having a small pouch attachment containing a blank bullet sealed with nail polish and a powerhead cylinder. To be removed and put in place if the president decides it is time to go to DEFCON 4 and shoot the nukes in the air.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

Appendix to Step 1 and 3. Operation Dampen and Seal, followed by Hidey Hole.

A game bag that seals shut airtight might work out well. We would go down with the game bag rolled up in a bundle, then unfold it when we shoot a fish. Basically stuff the fish into the sealed bag and ZIP IT UP! "Giant ziploc idea" as my friend calls it.

The problem would arise at the surface when we essentially have a 200 pound bag of water... but we could deal with that once we actually make it on the boat. I am envisioning having a rope hanging off the boat about 10 feet down with a clip on it. The game bag would get clipped onto the rope while we get back in the boat... then when we are in the boat, we would pull it up and extract fish/dump the water.

I believe this might solve all the problems? A big thick bag would possibly dampen any fish wiggles and blood... and eliminate shark curiosity...


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

*suggestions from experience*

First of all I fully recommend a Shark Shield Freedom 7. I used to keep up with how many dives I had with mine without seeing a shark. I lost count at around 35. I have shot a pile of fish with mine on. The only shark that I have seen it not work on is a nurse shark but when you buy one it is in their material that it doesn't work on nurse sharks. It's something about them not having the same sensory system under their head like the rest of sharks have. I don't care if you buy in to the Shark Shield or not but I 'm telling you they work. 

As far a dispatching a fish I use a pair of surgical scissors. I grab the fish by the gills and cut the of meat that connects at the bottom of the gill plate to the body. This usually pretty much makes them tits up.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh (FenderBender) hit it right on. I keep my fish close to me when a shark comes in. If I have a fish on the stringer, and no sharks around, and still shooting, I'll clip it to the wreck right near where I am to keep it out of my way.

I have a powerhead I keep loaded in a BC pocket. Before anyone says it's dangerous, it has 2 safeties on it, and is no more dangerous than carrying a loaded concealed weapon.

I also put kill spikes on my gun. So even if my gun is empty, I still have a spike sticking out the end of my gun that I can attach the powerhead to in order to jab a shark and make it go off.

I have only pulled the safety off my powerhead about 4 times in years, that I felt threatened. But it sure is nice to know you have superior firepower if shit hits the fan.

If you get one, get a BECO. Billers have very soft springs, and from the factory without a spring change, will go off as soon as you pull the trigger from inertia. That is a very sobering experience underwater, and rings yer bell pretty good.

If you get a BECO, the spring may actually be too stiff. Try it out in shallow water first, (preferably with your head out of the water the first time in case you have a week spring and it pre detonates.)

Get a $1.99 pork roast or something, and try it on that. I have to actually tune mine up. Won't go off with just 2 bands when it hits the target. 

Billers unscrew to get to the spring, BECO's you must clamp in a vice and drive the pin out, or best to have a hydralic press to push it out. Then you can trim just a hair off the springs, and try it out again. Also, the BECO dude has 4 diferent spring stifnesses, and you can ask him to send you a couple different ones with your order if you buy new from him.

Here's his website.

http://www.beco-products.com/beco_catalog.htm

I have a lift bag rolled up on my stringer, and at the end of the dive, I open up the hop stringer, and put it on the anchor rope and shoot a little air in it. Slides up fine that way. If you try to clip it, even with the biggest brass clip to the anchor line, it turns the rope sideways in there, kinda like a carabiner, and it will not slide up.

Sherri Day on speargun hunter show, carries a bunch of the little safety sausages and small stringers with her, and every fish she shoots, she sends it up on a sausage and immediately gets it away from her. Smooth idea, if your live boating and not anchored.


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well from what i have experinced in my spearfishing ventures, I got tired of being violated and not being able to keep hunting. So me and one of my dive buddys got a Sharksheild, their 500 bucks, but they work and I have nothing to worry about now, until the battery dies lol. But i still can spearfish. If you dive with someone, split it, works out alot cheaper. Its a shock if i dont see any sharks while diving, but i will say this ive noticed alot of more Sandbars and small bulls that are very aggressive even if you are not spearfishing like two to three ft close quick passes, never let your fish hang thats a big mistake, but all in all, a couple of shocks are worth keeping a 10ft bull off you by 20ft or so, while you have a nice gag or snapper on the stringer.


----------

